# FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2007)

(ich hoffe, die Ironie im Titel wird richtig verstanden)

http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_internet/:Machtlos Online Abzocker/272280.html



> Die Abzocke im Internet nimmt zu. Verbraucherzentralen und Internetforen wehren sich, bekommen das Problem aber nicht in den Griff. Die Politik schaut nur zu.





> Der eindeutigen Rechtslage zum Trotz zahlen Hunderttausende, eingeschüchtert durch Rechnungen und Mahnungen. Die Verbraucherschützer sind überfordert und hoffen vergeblich auf Unterstützung aus der Politik. In Internet-Foren und Blogs versuchen engagierte Menschen, die Folgen zu entschärfen. Aber sie kommen meist zu spät.





> Das Kalkül hinter der immer gleichen Masche der Betreiber: Der Kunde merkt zwar, dass er geprellt wurde, zahlt aber zähneknirschend, um weiterem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen. Doch viele wissen nicht, dass die Forderung gar nicht besteht.





> "Nirgends steht deutlich im Gesetz, dass der Verbraucher in so einem Fall nicht zahlen muss."
> Die Politik aber spielt den Ball umgehend zurück: "Gesetzliche Regelungen allein werden angesichts der zum Teil kriminellen Energie unseriöser Anbieter das Problem nicht beseitigen können", sagt Tanja Thiele, Sprecherin des Ministeriums für Verbraucherschutz."


 Und deswegen kommt überhaupt keine Hilfe von der Politik? Mit dieser Begründung könnte man auch Bußgelder im Straßenverkehr abschaffen, weil diese das Problem der Raser und Drängler nicht beseitigen können :wall:



> Das ehrenwerte Engagement ist außerdem tückisch. Schließlich kann jeder Laie schreiben, was er will. Die dubiosen Firmen kontrollieren jedes Wort. "Wir werden mit Abmahnungen überhäuft", klagt H*R*, der das Forum c*betrug.de betreibt. "Bisher haben wir allerdings noch nie gezahlt." R* arbeitet mit zwei Rechtsanwälten zusammen, ohne die er "keine Chance" hätte. Das kostet; wieviel Geld er schon in seine Non-Profit-Seite gesteckt hat, will R* gar nicht wissen. Und das nur, um jede Menge absurder Schadensersatzforderungen abzuwimmeln. "Wir gehen ein erhebliches Risiko ein. Bekäme ein Anbieter im Prozess Recht, wäre das bestenfalls unerfreulich, schlimmstenfalls existenzgefährdend." Die meisten der 180.000 Besucher pro Monat klicken auf die Beiträge zu den Kostenfallen. "Aber leider beschäftigen sich die Leute erst als Betroffene damit", bedauert R*. Aufklärung ist so nicht möglich.


H*R* ist trotzdem ein echter Held, die Sprecherin des Verbraucherministeriums dagegen eine kleine Pfeife, die den Kopf hinhält für ihren Chef, der eine so große Pfeife ist, dass er sich offenbar erst gar nicht dazu zu äußern traut.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

und was schlägst du vor?

( Es gibt nicht nur Abzocker im WWW, auch wenn das hier manchmal so den Eindruck erweckt)


----------



## Heiko (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

So arg daneben ist der Artikel leider garnicht...


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

Es reißt mich nicht vom Hocker, wenn FTD Redakteure ein seit zwei Jahren dauerndes Problem,
 über das schon in  jeder Provinzzeitung/TV usw.  berichtet wurde/wird, auch wahrnehmen.
 Höchstens, dass das Problem dadurch "geadelt" wird. 

Es wird zwar  gemäkelt, 





			
				FTD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Politik schaut nur zu.


 aber es wird nicht der geringste eigene Lösungsansatz vorgestellt,
 wie man das Problem in den Griff  kriegen könnte.



			
				FTD schrieb:
			
		

> Als M.A.  die Falle bemerkte, hatte sie schon zugeschnappt: *Neugierig* war er der Aufforderung einer E-Mail gefolgt, einen Berufstest zu machen. Die beworbene Seite wirkte seriös, lockte mit "wissenschaftlichen Karrieretests" und der Teilnahme an einem Reise-*Gewinnspiel*. Wie verlangt trug der Physikstudent seine Daten ein, startete den Test und *erklickte sich *sein Karriereprofil.


die Klickomanie ist das eigentliche Problem


			
				FTD schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Verwirrspiel funktioniert vor allem dank der weitverbreiteten Illusion, das Internet sei eine kostenlose Spielwiese.*


Es liefe  darauf hinaus, die User vor ihrer  eigenen Naivität  zu schützen und  das ist IMHO eine unlösbare Aufgabe  ohne den normalen, seriösen  Internethandel lahmzulegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



technofreak schrieb:


> Es liefe  darauf hinaus, die User vor ihrer  eigenen Naivität  zu schützen und  das ist IMHO eine unlösbare Aufgabe  ohne den normalen, seriösen  Internethandel lahmzulegen.


Wenn ein deutlicher und klarer Preishinweis den seriösen Internethandel lahm legen würde, gäbe es diesen nicht. Dass wir hier eine andere "Klientel" haben als bei Autodialern (gegen die sich eine große Mehrheit der Internetnutzer nicht wehren konnte), das haben wir hier oft genug diskutiert und das ist sicher richtig.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn ein deutlicher und klarer Preishinweis den seriösen Internethandel lahm legen würde, gäbe es diesen nicht.


Wenn du es  hinkriegst das zweifelsfrei und auslegungsfest  zu definieren, hättest du den Stein der 
Weisen gefunden und viele Experten würden den Hut vor dir ziehen. 
Auch auf seriösen Seiten ist es oft nicht einfach den Preis  vor lauter Firlefanz zu finden. Der Teufel steckt 
wie  so oft im Detail. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass solche Vorschriften Dubaianer, virtuelle Briten oder sonstige "Weltbürger" beeindrucken würden. Den Geldfluss zu blockieren ist noch die erfolgversprechendste  Methode den Abzockern den Geldhahn zuzudrehen, aber das predige ich schon länger...


----------



## A John (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Auch auf seriösen Seiten ist es oft nicht einfach den Preis  vor lauter Firlefanz zu finden.


Es müsste ein Bestätigungsfenster wie bei der Bestätigung für den Dialer geben, welches einen detailliert vorgeschriebenen Inhalt hat.
Bei jedem seriösen Onlineshop bekommt man am Ende der Bestellung ein Fenster gezeigt, in welchem nur die Rechnungsdaten stehen und zu bestätigen sind.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass solche Vorschriften Dubaianer, virtuelle Briten oder sonstige "Weltbürger" beeindrucken würden.


Wer sich nicht an die Vorschriften hält, hat auch keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung. Eigentlich ganz einfach.
IMO ist das eigentliche Problem die Angst und Unsicherheit der Leute.
Viel zu viele lassen sich durch die pseudojuristische Drohkulisse der Inkassofuzzis ins Boxhorn jagen.
BTW: Ich warte noch immer auf die Klageschrift.  :megacool:
Dafür habe ich inzwischen jede Menge Mails von ebenfalls Betroffenen bekommen, die nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



A John schrieb:


> Bei jedem seriösen Onlineshop bekommt man am Ende der Bestellung ein Fenster gezeigt, in welchem nur die Rechnungsdaten stehen und zu bestätigen sind.


Geschieht auf freiwilliger Basis. Möchte wetten, dass trotzdem ein Prostestgeschrei losgeht, wenn das in irgendeiner  Form vorgeschrieben würde 


A John schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht an die Vorschriften hält, hat auch keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung. Eigentlich ganz einfach..


Der  Anspruch existiert jetzt schon nicht, sonst würden sie es massenweise einklagen


A John schrieb:


> IMO ist das eigentliche Problem die Angst und Unsicherheit der Leute.
> Viel zu viele lassen sich durch die pseudojuristische Drohkulisse der Inkassofuzzis ins Boxhorn jagen..


das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt. Beispiel aus dem Forum: 


Karl-Heinz schrieb:


> meine Frau sagt immer, lieber bezahlen bevor es Ärger gibt.


----------



## A John (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Geschiht auf freiwilliger Basis. Möchte wetten, dass trotzdem ein Prostestgeschrei losgeht, wenn das in irgendeiner  Form vorgeschrieben würde


Ja. Das Gezeter im seligen Dialercenter war wirklich herzzerreißend.


webwatcher schrieb:


> Der  Anspruch existiert jetzt schon nicht, sonst würden sie es massenweise einklagen


Es gibt aber keine klar definierte- und zitierbare Regel, an der Du das festmachen kannst.
Ob ein Hinweis versteckt ist oder nicht, ist eine Frage der Auslegung. Auch das Urteil des AG München gründet auf der Meinung des Gerichts und nicht auf einem objektiv begangenen Regelverstoß. Hätte die Richterin einen Bildschirm mit 1600x1200 Auflösung gehabt, hätte das durchaus auch anders ausgehen können.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



A John schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine klar definierte- und zitierbare Regel, an der Du das festmachen kannst.


Das würde den Anteil der aus Unwissenheit zahlenden nur marginal verringern. Sorry  aber ich bin nun mal Realist. Die Drohkulisse  würde nicht die Bohne  weniger werden.  Unwissenheit und  die daraus resultierende Unsicherheit ist nun mal das größte Kapital  der Abzocker.
Die,  die hier lesen und/oder   posten oder sich bei VZetten oder  Anwälten informieren  ( oder in anderen Foren)  sind  nur ein relativ kleiner Teil der Betroffenen


dvill schrieb:


> Bei der Dialerei war die Reichweite des Forums schätzungsweise 0,1 %. Auf eine Meldung hier konnte man tausend Betroffene insgesamt annehmen. Die Relation mag heute günstiger sein, aber die Dunkelziffer wird immer noch hoch sein.


----------



## A John (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das würde den Anteil der aus Unwissenheit zahlenden nur marginal verringern.


Das ist nicht der Punkt. Gäbe es die Pflicht für kein klar definiertes Bestätigungsfenster, könnte man bei Verstößen dagegen leicht gegen die Abzocker vorgehen. Es wäre dann schlicht und einfach ein Gesetzesverstoß. Die hätten dann einfach keine Möglichkeit mehr, Katz und Maus zu spielen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



A John schrieb:


> könnte man bei Verstößen dagegen leicht gegen die Abzocker vorgehen. .


Gegen dubaianische oder Londoner Briefkästen?  Frag  mal Aka, der kann dir  mehr darüber  erzählen, wo die Ermittler hinfliegen müßten.


sascha schrieb:


> Kapiert eigentlich irgendjemand mal, dass dieser ganze Adressmüll in Dubai nichts anderes als ein Briefkasten ist, um den deutschen/europäischen Behörden die Ermittlungen zu erschweren?





sascha schrieb:


> Vor allem: Glaubst du wirklich, diese Bande bekommt das große Knie-Zittern, nur weil ein Kamera-Team bei denen vor dem toten Briefkasten in dem leeren Büroturm in Dubai steht? Forget it...


Das sind keine Gebrüder S.,  die ihr Brot im Lande "verdienen".
Sei mir nicht böse, aber der Glaube diese Knaben zu kriegen, ist Wunschdenken


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber der Glaube diese Knaben zu kriegen, ist Wunschdenken


Nein! Es scheitert nur daran, dass ihr "betrügerisches Tun" kein "Betrug" ist. Formal. Auch die "Beihilfe", die die immer wieder gleichen Briefkastenanbieter leisten, ist zwar "Beihilfe" - aber eben auch nicht formal. Dennoch: Im Fall Fabrikverkauf ist die ladungsfähige Adresse des alten und des neuen Director in Deutschland. Da ginge schon was.
---

Was den Preishinweis angeht: In Deutschland wurden Dialer schlicht und einfach dadurch beerdigt, dass man ein Fenster eingeführt hat, wie es in Australien bereits Jahre vorher eingeführt wurde. Ob die BnetzA drei Jahre gebraucht hat, um das Fenster ins Deutsche zu übersetzen oder ob es andere Gründe gab, warum das Fenster dann (ohne dass es dazu einer Gesetzesänderung bedurft hätte, ergo: mehr oder weniger willkürlich) 2005 kam, darüber zu spekulieren ist müssig.
(Es gab ja wegen DSL auch immer weniger potentielle Opfer, sodass man das Fenster einführte, als es den Dialertätern nicht mehr (so) weh tat - obwohl man es genausogut Jahre früher hätte einsetzen können, wenn man gewollt hätte)

Was hat das damit zu tun? Eine klare Verpflichtung zu einem einheitlichen Preisanzeigefenster wie bei Dialern könnte mit exakt derselben Begründung auch für alle anderen online abgeschlossenen Verträge eingeführt werden. Warum also nicht?


----------



## A John (5 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gegen dubaianische oder Londoner Briefkästen?


Das braucht es garnicht. Wer in Deutschland Geld verdienen will, braucht ein Bankkonto. Und das lässt sich mit einem Gerichtsbeschluss sehr schnell sperren.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich übrigens in einem Forum (find jetzt den Link nicht) die Anfrage einer Firma aus Büttelborn gelesen, die händeringend eine Bank sucht, die keine Probleme mit Kunden hat, welche öfters Gegenstand kritischer Berichterstattung sind. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



A John schrieb:


> Und das lässt sich mit einem Gerichtsbeschluss sehr schnell sperren.


Bis dahin ist trotzdem genug Geld geflossen. Laß uns  das Thema nicht vertiefen. Die dunklen  Mächte lesen mit...

PS: 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eine klare Verpflichtung zu einem einheitlichen Preisanzeigefenster wie bei Dialern könnte mit exakt derselben Begründung auch für alle anderen online abgeschlossenen Verträge eingeführt werden. Warum also nicht?


eben nicht


----------



## Adele (8 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

Läuft das Ganze nicht letztendlich darauf hinaus, dass seitens offizieller Stellen unter dem Motto "Man kann den mündigen Bürger nicht vor allem schützen" die Verantwortung für dubiose Geschäfte wieder einzig auf die Verbraucher umgelegt wird? Nur dass, man möge mir die Arroganz verzeihen, der so genannte mündige Bürger großteils einfacherer Natur, bodenständig oder einfach nur naiv ist. Etwa wie meine Mutter, die stets davon überzeugt war, dass sie niemand betrügen werde, weil sie selbst iemanden betrüge. Oder auch ich selbst, als ich vor vielen Jahren in einer bedrückenden Phase der Arbeitslosigkeit auf eine Anzeige mangels besseren Wissens glaubte, mit Werbung auf meinem Auto Geld verdienen zu können und ich auf eine, allerdings gut getarnte, 0900-Nummer locken ließ. Vor sieben Jahren gab es dieses Forum allerdings noch nicht und die Telekom wollte eben ihr Geld haben.....  Weches Interesse sollte seitens der politisch Verantwortlichen im Durchforsten betrügerischer Angebote liegen, wenn es genug Lobbyisten gibt, die gut daran mit verdienen? Oder wo sind der Aufwand mangels Zugriffsmöglichkeiten nicht lohnt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



Adele schrieb:


> Oder auch ich selbst, als ich vor vielen Jahren in einer bedrückenden Phase der Arbeitslosigkeit auf eine Anzeige mangels besseren Wissens glaubte, mit Werbung auf meinem Auto Geld verdienen zu können und ich auf eine, allerdings gut getarnte, 0900-Nummer locken ließ.


War das nicht der Fall, von dem 2002 in "Panorama" berichtet wurde und bei dem Leute beteiligt waren, die auch heute wieder Arbeitssuchende auf 0900-Nummern locken? Man tut denen heute so wenig wie damals - das sehe ich durchaus als eine Verfehlung der Politik, die ihren Auftrag nicht wahrnimmt. Aber wann tut sie das schon, einfach so? Das Volk hat nun einmal keine Aufsichtsratsposten zu vergeben und gibt selten sechsstellige Parteispenden.

@Adele: Kuck mal
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2002/t_cid-2914718_.html


> Doch wer steckt hinter der dubiosen 0190-Nummer? Die Suche nach den Verantwortlichen der Autowerbeabzocke ist kompliziert, beginnt in Bonn. Hier sitzt der Großdealer, die staatliche Regulierungsbehörde. Sie versorgt den Markt mit der heißen Nummer, auch in diesem Fall.


----------



## Kalle59 (8 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

Diese ganze Entwicklung in Sachen "Kosten/Nutzlosbranche" erinnert mich stark an die Dialerzeit, wo ja in Sachen Reglementierung nur seitens der Behörden hintergehechelt wurde bis zu deren Ende. Es geht dann nur wieder über Verbote, das Internet als Zahlungssytem gänzlich verbieten um auch dem wirklich unbedarftesten User Schutz zu gewähren.

Die I-Net/Schnittstellen Mensch-Geld-Mensch scheinen nicht wirklich kontrollierbar zu sein, von daher, um auf die Threadüberschrift zurückzukommen,
zwar machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke aber nicht rechtlos.


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

Darf ein Posting zitieren, dem ich nichts  hinzuzufügen brauche


Nicko1998 am 01.07.2007 zum Thema Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG schrieb:


> Diese Leute sind nun bereits seit über fünf Jahren weltweit tätig, und bislang war niemand dazu in der Lage, sie nur annähernd einzuschränken. Und wenn's mal brenzlig wird, "wandert" man kurzerhand aus nach Tortola, Dubai, Rumänien, in die Schweiz, und die Spielchen beginnen aufs neue.
> 
> Wenn du es schaffst, denen nachhaltig Einhalt zu gebieten, schlage ich dich für das Bundesverdienstkreuz vor


----------



## webwatcher (9 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=210211#post210211

wenn hier immer wieder Illusionen aufkommen und Phantasien, man könne diese  Kategorie
 von Usern vor sich selbst schützen, möge er bitte diese  beiden 
 Threads fabrikeinkauf und nachbarschaft24 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498
*gründlichst * studieren  ( für Augenschäden hafte ich nicht) 

Wer danach noch immer behauptet, es wäre möglich, den  lache ich schlicht aus 
und erkläre, er hat absolut nichts verstanden  oder belügt sich selber

Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen: Ich  bin die Besserwisser bis obenhin satt


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun? Eine klare Verpflichtung zu einem einheitlichen Preisanzeigefenster wie bei Dialern könnte mit exakt derselben Begründung auch für alle anderen online abgeschlossenen Verträge eingeführt werden. Warum also nicht?





sascha schrieb:


> *Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*
> 
> Angesichts der mit Abzockmethoden verursachten Schäden fordern die Verbraucherzentralen den Gesetzgeber zum Handeln auf. Die zentralen Forderungen:
> 
> * Eine Kostenpflicht muss auf Internetseiten deutlich erkennbar sein. *Die Preis-Auszeichnung könnte dabei wie die Dialer-Hinweisfenster aussehen, die damals ebenfalls wegen unseriöser Anbieter eingeführt worden war*.


sag ich doch 
P.S.: Aber was tut man dann gegen "the teleflate way"?


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*

Ist davon die Freibeuterzone in Dubai auch eingeschlossen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ist davon die Freibeuterzone in Dubai auch eingeschlossen?


die mussten sich ja auch an die Dialerfenster halten. Das ist für mich eine Frage des Durchsetzungswillen, ob man solche Regelungen europaweit oder weltweit anstrebt. Vielleicht stürzen sich dann aber die Freibeuter auch auf "weniger regulierte Märkte", ach ja, alles Fantasien, Träumereien...


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2007)

*AW: FTD: Auch Heiko ist machtlos gegen Online-Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> die mussten sich ja auch an die Dialerfenster halten. ..


Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Gurken, das ist nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar.

(ich muß *dir* doch wohl nicht die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede der Abzockmechanismen erklären)


----------

